# Should I go platinum again?



## Meisje (Jun 15, 2010)

So I used to intermittently dye my hair a platinum color. I was white-blonde as a child, and my hair has been darkening ever since. 

Right now, it's a dark blonde and I hate it. My face is beige, my hair is beige 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I prefer wilder hairdos, but am currently job-hunting and need to keep it in the normal tones (for now).

Here are photos of me light (from 2007) and my natural dark-blonde (two months ago). I was caught off guard in the light one, and I'm freezing in the dark one... these are currently the best outdoor light shots I have:











So... Should I stay dark, or go light again? Any other suggestions are welcome. Thanks!


----------



## Babylard (Jun 15, 2010)

both look fine, if your hair is already naturally light, i'd go plat. blonde. its a fairly normal color imo and its beautiful. though both are beautiful on you. im biased cuz my hair is blonde too but my natural hair is black and i can't bleach it anymore, my hair is shredding and broken at the roots so i have to let it grow. you're pretty lucky, so have fun with it as long as you don't damage it too much =)


----------



## LMD84 (Jun 17, 2010)

with the above poster. you have light hair anyways so go platinum! it'll look stunning!


----------



## marusia (Jun 17, 2010)

As a platinum blonde, I agree. Go platinum!


----------



## Modmom (Jun 17, 2010)

I LOVE platinum hair! I've been thinking about going back to it too. My hair was platinum as a child also. Yep, it does sadly get darker and darker as you age. I'm always looking up hairstyles from Jess Rickleff and Sarah Harding. They have gorgeous platinum hair



Jess Rickleff









Sarah Harding


----------



## Meisje (Jun 17, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *marusia* 

 
_As a platinum blonde, I agree. Go platinum! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Heheh, your thread showing off that awesome new hairdo was part of the reason I went from idly thinking about it to REALLY considering doing it again.

I am going to deep condition and trim my hair until mid-August, then I'm going to go for it!


----------



## Simply Elegant (Jun 17, 2010)

Go for it. I think it'll look great.

Weirdly my hair has gotten lighter as I've aged. And it;s not white, it just gets blonder.


----------



## roLLerGrrL (Jun 17, 2010)

Platinum blonde does not suit everyone - you're one of the lucky ones, you look great with it! I think it suits you more than the golden blonde. Go back!


----------



## cupcake_x (Jun 19, 2010)

You can pull off platinum well, but I think the second picture looks best on you.


----------



## Meisje (Jun 22, 2010)

I watch General Hospital and Maxie (Kirsten Storms) just chopped her hair off and dyed it white-blonde... Since I watch this every weekday, it's made my cravings for bleach a lot worse!

Glamour Girl Photo Gallery - 6-21-2010/111


----------



## marusia (Jun 22, 2010)

I think you aren't going to be happy until you do it..I know I wasn't. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I definitely think with your porcelain skin you should go for it. <3


----------



## summerblue (Jun 29, 2010)

With your coloring you could go any color, especially a dramatic color like black or auburn.  However, the light blonde is much more suited to you than the darker blonde.  Although both work great with your skintone, the light blonde really makes you pop!  And because a lighter blonde is your natural hair color it looks so natural on you, not at all like gals who dye their hair platinum & the hair wears them rather than the other way around.  Looks phony when the hair wears them.  Know that I mean?


----------



## abb (Jul 7, 2010)

I voted platinum. I think you could rock some blunt bangs, too. Like this hairstyle for you: http://cdn.sheknows.com/celebsalon/2...ngs-jan-09.png


----------



## Addicted2Shadow (Jul 23, 2010)

Go Platinum! it will look great : )


----------



## Elena85 (Jul 23, 2010)

Go platinum!!! You're very lucky for having that amazing natural base

I have short platinum hair like Sarah Harding, but my natural base is dark brown


----------



## kaliraksha (Aug 2, 2010)

Late to the party... but platinum!! Did you dye your hair? Which route did you go?


----------

